

Delicious javascript tagging field upgraded - robicch
http://roberto.open-lab.com/2010/02/10/a-delicious-javascript-tagging-input-field/#comment-135

======
robicch
Updated and renamed the component to jquery.tagInput (tagBox was already
taken).

New version features: 1) esc key close the dropdown 2) clearing the tag will
close the dropdown 3) tab on dropdown will select the tag

fixed a bug on safari, and a strange behavior pressing return.

Cheers

~~~
adriand
This is great! I think we'll definitely be using this in our most recent
project.

------
ashanak
Nice component

~~~
robicch
thanks, this feedback always appreciated :-)

